# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Программа для поиска драйверов

## Dzel1976

Скачать: http://depositfiles.com/files/d8hoc5y2z

----------


## bitel

> Скачать: http://depositfiles.com/files/d8hoc5y2z


А можно хотя бы вкратце, что за драйвера ищет эта программа?

Спасибо

----------

